# What is your most comfortable slingshot .



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Do you have one slingshot that is just more comfortable to shoot many rounds out of then the rest .


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Without any doubt, the more comfortable slingshot I have and I ever tryed, is the PP Scorpion.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

For me so far The Torque and Lil' Plinker. But keen to try a PP Scorpion or Boy Scout.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Pocket Predator Cast Aluminum Ergo Ranger

Side Shooter

Ranger Tac

Seal Sniper

SPS HTS and Tac Hammer

A+ Kit Fox

Alley Cat

Rambone

Simple Shot Hammer and Poly Plinker

and my newest addition: The Scout Master by Tony the Slinger


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Aluminium Scout (so far anyway...)


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hands down my Simple Shot Axiom FlipKung  just love it no matter if it has tubes or flats it is just comfy and easy to shoot.


----------



## scouser (Jul 18, 2017)

PP Scorpion. It is an ingenious masterpiece.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Torque was good, then I tried scout. I conclude I like the curvature on Scout more where the thumb support is as it's narrower for my hand but everything else I prefer from the Torque ergonomic wise.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

This one,so good i made my own


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

urbanshooter said:


> Aluminium Scout (so far anyway...)


You got one of the very scarce Aluminum Scouts. Congratulations on a difficult acquisition from Simple Shot. I hope it turns out to be all you wished for.

I think those are the only frames ever sold by Simple Shot without the SS logo.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Aluminium Scout (so far anyway...)
> ...


Thanks! I just picked it up very recently while it was available on the Simple Shot site. It's a lovely frame that's not just comfortable but comforting to hold, if that makes any sense. It has reassuring curves I want to caress :looney: ...I must have been dropped on the head when I was a child! And you are right it carries the Nathan Master maker's mark rather than Simple Shot. They are still available on the UK Pro Shot site though I am not sure if the postage would make sense for anyone in the US.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

They may be available from UK Pro Shot but they small quantity brought into the US have all been purchased. I know one of the owners and he says he will do a review when he has time.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

to me it's about time. Now it's the time of PP Scorpion. But hey all from Bill are super comfy


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

My Torpedos are probably the most comfy shooters I have.

I did have a PP Boyscout (Universal Sideshooter) and it was probably the most ergonomic slingshot I have ever shot.

The Mustang is an amazing slingshot almost anyone can make at home with a few basic tools and it is incredibly ergonomic.


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

To me its this... My newest...


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I don't think I could choose, it's pretty much whichever I am shooting at the time.

Because most of my shooters are naturals, I try to embrace different curves and shapes.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

For me it's the Backflip or something with a recurve design. At least a large palm swell


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> For me it's the Backflip or something with a recurve design. At least a large palm swell


I like your choices. They do look very comfortable.


----------



## S.C.Daniel (Nov 7, 2017)

My Scout is comfortable, and I have a Ring Shooter I made, to shoot with Looped tubes. It feels natural. Lastly I have an ugly PFS that shoots just where I want it too. I can shoot it in the dark and never have a fork hit. (It's hanging by my back door)


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Beanflip Ocularis “upsidedown” hold is my most comfortable frame.


----------



## FlatheadShooter58 (Apr 28, 2017)

My PP aluminum Taurus


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

My natty PFS is at the moment, it just feels like an extension of my hand.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

100% both my ppmg and my cthulhu over any other frame!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

